# Firsts...



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

...glad to see this board finally come up...i've been wanting to post my hunting tales in the VA board but refrained...thanks sandflea...


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I got 7 deers in my backyard back in MD, anyone care to get rid of em for me?


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

where at in md? send me a pm with e-mail and we can discuss the matter.

thanks reeldoc


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*P&S is now complete!!!!*

I just noticed the hunting board. I will never get any work done now. 

Thanks SF!!!!!

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Chalk one up to our fearless leaer.....:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

reeldoc, for so,me apparent reason these deers came into our back yard which is a highly residential area around 8 years ago and stayed there. I am thinking that becasue of the depletion of there habitat these deers are using the back yards of our residential areas as their home and safe haven. My uncle is a big time hunter in NJ and I had told him the story of the deers. He came over a couple weeks later to check it out and low and behold there was this bambi of a fawn lying in the tall grass in the back.

He scoped out the area which is not big at all. I would say 1/4 on a acre and it is all uphill with houses located north, west and east of us and a main street to the south. He said it was just to dangerous for him to take a chance at the deers. These deers almost seem domesticated. You can pretty much approach them as close as 5 yards away and the dont flinch. I holler and hoot at them from the back window and they don't even flinch.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Kinda hard to shoot a pet!!!*

I guess shooting them with a gun is out of the question. You can always stick one with an arrow. But, I would not get into shooting a deer than I can walk up to and stab with a knife. Too much like a pet. 

A few miles from my house, this guy bought 100 acres and fenced it in with 15' fence. He bought deer from some state out west. All doe. They were all pregnant. I think he put 75 in it originally. Anyway they all had fawns in the next few months. He bought 2 huge bucks from for $10,000 each. He kept them in a fence until the rut and then turned them in with the doe. 

Some deer were wild but most were tame. They would come running when the feed truck came in. Some of the bucks were massive. I have a pic somewhere of a 14 point with a 20+ inside spread. 14 inch G2's. Monster deer but tame as a kitten. 

He let guys come in for $100.00 per day to thin the doe out.

He finally moved and is trying to sell the place. he can't cut the fence and turn them out. It is against the law. But someone cut a hole in the fence and killed several. The 2 monster bucks he bought got in a fight thru a fence and broke both their horms. One died of an infection and the other died a few weeks later, not sure of what. But he lost $20,000 in deer in 3 weeks.

Now he has a ton of deer and no one wants to buy the farm and take over enclosure. He moved to Florida and pays some boys to feed the deer.

Darin


----------

